# 2019 GIJoe4500's Bermuda/Zoysia Lawns



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

So, I'm back again. It seems like I always start with good intentions, but get side tracked which means my lawn suffers.

Celebration in the back, emerald zoysia up front. The celebration is greening up nicely. The zoysia is a little slower to green up because of all the shade from a live oak right in the center of the front yard. Now that my little ones (they are 16 months old old tomorrow) are getting bigger, I need to devote more time to the lawn, so they have a safe and enjoyable place to play.

Plans going forward: Move some celebration plugs in the backyard from the area with fantastic coverage to the areas with no some great coverage. Everything is pretty green, but there are quite a bit of weeds and some common bermuda around the perimeter of the lawn. I use to be concerned with the common, but I'm not anymore. Where the celebration and the common are butting up against each other, the celebration is kicking the commons *** and overtaking it.

I'm not going to worry with soil samples this year. I'm not going to let perfect stand in the way of pretty good. I have some leftover 4-1-2 fert that i'll be using on bermuda and some leftover 16-16-16 that will go down on the zoysia. My biggest issue is sticking with the plan and properly watering, mowing, regularly fertilizing, etc. So my primary focus will just be on timing. I am a bit late, but pre-m will be going down this weekend with the first batch of fertilizer. PGR will be used this year as well. Next weekend, the lawn will get its first shot of Celsius to kill off some weeds.

Landscaping will mostly just be some clean up. With all the limestone in the soil, nothing really likes to grow. We have some rock beds on the back part of the backyard. In those are several pots and birdbaths that each have little mini succulent gardens in them. This area needs some good weeding and just general cleanup. There are some vines growing on the fence we don't care for, so I'll be doing my best to get rid of those as well. I'd like to build some large metal or wooden flowers to put in those rock beds just to add some more color.

I'll see about getting some new pictures when I get a chance.

Emerald Zoysia in Sept 2018









Scalped Celebration Bermuda in Sept 2018.









Celebration Bermuda in May 2018.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Any attention a lawn gets is good. Glad to see you're back at it. best of luck! Starting a journal helped me a lot, especially with staying on top of my lawn.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Any attention a lawn gets is good. Glad to see you're back at it. best of luck! Starting a journal helped me a lot, especially with staying on top of my lawn.


It definitely can help. And having that extra motivation of the rugrats needing a good place to play I think will make a huge difference. At least, that's what I am hoping.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Forgot to grab pictures of the backyard, but here is the zoysia coming in. Its currently cut around 0.500", but I think I'm going to let it grown in to around 1" and see how it handles that, being under that thick canopy live oak tree.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Put down some fertilizer last night. Not the ideal way, but used what I had on hand. Mixed my leftover 18-24-6 starter fertilizer with some 16-6-16 and put it down at 1lb/k of nitrogen. I figured the 16 and 18 we're close enough to not worry about the difference. Didn't have enough of the 18-24-6 to try to use it alone.

Also got some more accurate measurements of the yards, hell strips, etc. At least of the areas I'm going to try to grow grass. And got that plotted on some graph paper.

Finally snapped an overall pic of the celebration Bermuda lawn as well as the line where I'm encouraging the Bermuda to take over some weedy stuff. I'll be pulling plugs with my proplugger and moving them around to enocurage faster spread.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Forgot to post it, but also put down some dithiopyr for a Pre-M. It's the last of the dithiopyr that I had, so I'll be researching other Pre-M options. Probably something liquid sprayable instead of a granule.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

The celebration is looking good. Still have some thin spots that are looking twiggy, but in general i like it. Raised HOC to 0.7" for this cut. It's spreading nicely into the rest of the lawn.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Zoysia looks a bit better too with the 0.7" HOC.

I do have a small outbreak of Poa Annua. The heat should kill it off soon, and I am picking up prodiamine on Thursday for future pre-em usage.



This weekend, I'm going to work on getting down the first dosage of PGR. Also ordering some FEature that will hopefully be here by PGR round 2, so i can apply all at once.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

After an inspection, went ahead and rescalped the Bermuda. Took it down to approximately 0.375". It was pretty stemmy. I'm going to attempt to mow it at 0.500", but if that doesn't work, I'll bump it up to 0.700".


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Tomorrow, I'll be working on cleaning up the rock beds, and getting everything back in its place. Need to start getting everything squared away to decide if I want to plant anything or not.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

This is how much shade I have mid-day. I'm surprised the zoysia is coming in at all. I'll definitely be thinning out the live oak, as soon as oak wilt isn't a concern.



Started putting in some stepping stones where all the foot traffic is through the lawn. Have 1 sunk in so far. Will try to get the rest done this weekend.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sprayed the lawns with 2oz/k of Feature and 0.25oz/k of PGR. Hopefully the results will speak for themselves quickly. I'm interested in seeing how things turn out.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I think both lawns are too uneven for a 0.500" cut. Will give the Bermuda a couple mow weeks to see if it does end up okay at that height, but the zoysia is going up to 0.700" for the next cut.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

The front and little side strip are slowly looking better and better. Forgot to snap a pic of the back. It still have some thin spots, but it's improving too.


----------

